# Second workbench.



## manxnorton (31 Oct 2018)

Hi all,
This one was going to be more sturdy. #-o 
And practice with joints n stuff :lol: 





Took shape.




Used old wood for the shelf.




Not going to win prizes for looking nice! but it does me.




Managed one plywood board (patch work the other end :lol: )
Least I have a place for the power tools..bloody leads everywhere :evil: 
Thank for viewing.
Bri


----------



## Stanleymonkey (31 Oct 2018)

That's a decent sized bench you've built there. Nice workshop starting to take shape Brian. How did you chop out the wood for the joints?


----------



## manxnorton (31 Oct 2018)

Stanleymonkey":1swf7b5o said:


> That's a decent sized bench you've built there. Nice workshop starting to take shape Brian. How did you chop out the wood for the joints?


Hallow m8 :wink: 
No probs there.
just lay the donor wood down, done a bit off pencil work.
Up to the 1st bench, used a setsquare and clamps to make it good.
Clamp anmd used a saw (mind my one handed sawing is pretty rubbish lol.












Hope this helps m8.
Bri


----------

